#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Thailand Colon Cleansing - Colonic Irrigation

## dirtydog

For those of you that want to stick a hose pipe up their bum and turn the tap on they have colon cleansing spas all over Thailand.

Did you know that your poo tube has a few kilos of poo in it and some of it could be up to 10 years old, yep thats why farts smell so good, erm, bad.

Anyway from a place in Koh Samui.

 Heres whats going on: each day, youre inundated with polluted air, impure water, chemical additives in foods, and radiation from electronic devices.

      

In an ideal world, your body would naturally cleanse itself; but when we work too much, sleep too little, and skip-out on exercise, TONS of this toxic goop gets stuck in your digestive track and buried deep down in your bodys fatty tissues. 

                  This is disgusting.                                               
                  The average person has 3-6 kilos 
                  of hardened fecal matter in their colon!                                               
Remember that McDonalds Big Mac you ate back in 1997? And the chocolate bars you snack on at the office? And what about those onion & vinegar-flavored crisps that you just cant seem to give up

                  Some that junk food is probably still in your gut, hardened and rotting, and making you feel like a crap! And no matter how many prunes or apples you eat, that stuff isnt coming out anytime soon!                                               
                  And thats the magic of 
                  professional colonic irrigation!                                               
                  Let me be clear about something: colon hydrotherapy is not an enema! 

Enemas are a very superficial way to clean the last 20 centimeters of the colon; and while this is great for someone with constipation, it does nothing to get rid of that hardened fecal matter in your gut thats making you look and feel like a whale! 

Colon Cleanse Center Thailand

* A video of maybe one of the girls that holds the hose pipe.*
 





 *Executive Detox Retreats - Khanom Buri, Thailand*
 


he New Body and Mind program of detoxification and purification merges the ancient healing arts of the East with the technological advancements of the West. Combining yoga, meditation, breathing exercises, herbal cleansing, shiatsu massage, Thai herbal steams,dietary education, fasting, colonic irrigation, colon cleansing and extensive workshops, we offer unparalleled detox, weight-loss and rejuvenation programmes that change lives.

Now, following eight years working with many thousands of guests at our facility on Koh Samui, New Body and Mind has answered the call for a more luxurious executive retreat and spa that offers the same personalized detox and rejuvenation programmes at a magnificent four-star beach resort.





*Rainbow Arokaya Holistic Longevity Center*
 

Rainbow Arokaya is a world-renowned holistic health center featuring the latest alternative medical treatment specialized in illness prevention. Unlike any spa, we have dedicated ourselves toward empowering visitors with health awareness to live longer, healthier, and happier lives. Experience the best holistic care in all of Thailand and be swept away by our nurturing hospitality.




Tomorrow you can look forward to a thread on where in Thailand does the best Prostrate massage, thats if nawty ever gets back online  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

They have a special spa places here that use fish to clean your feet.. I was thinking of trying it out.

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## dirtydog

That got banned in Florida, the fish cleaning your feet, they are still allowed to cleanse their colons though, not with fish obviously.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Had a couple of mates that did it. They said it was a bit weird. Bum on a pipe and all that?

----------


## chassamui

> They have a special spa places here that use fish to clean your feet..


My dog always used to do mine, bit of a bugger since she died, i have to do it meself nowadays

----------


## kingwilly

> That got banned in Florida, the fish cleaning your feet,


why ?

----------


## sunsetter

tried it, was alright, hurt a bit then fack was i hungry after, got a massive boner becuase of the cute chick shoving pipe and lube up my arse, well worth a go for the experience, sat in this nice garden after drinking juices and teas, that was on samui i think??

----------


## kingwilly

:Gay:

----------


## dirtydog

*Do those colon cleansing products really work?*
 I'll admit that I was curious.  Who's _not_ curious about their poo? That childhood sense of fascination and pride never really goes away. That's why we stand and gaze upon it lovingly before we flush it away. It's like losing an old friend. Occasionally I write my poo poetry in the form of hai-_poo_.  

So I bought DrNatura's unfortunately-named "Colonix" kit for $75.00, which arrived in the mail a few days later. The three-step program consisted of all-natural pills, a powdered supplement, and herbal tea. The instruction manual promised that Colonix would empty my pooter of "mucus, toxins, and metabolic waste," not to mention "harmful parasites, including intestinal worms and their eggs."

Hold the phone.  _Worms!?_ A very real possibility, the manual explained, with more than 2.8 billion people infected with some form of roundworm or hookworm. I found this exciting, because I had plans to go fishing on Saturday.

I was a little worried about when to start the cleansing program, especially after seeing those pictures. "If you want to 'play it safe,'" the manual warned, "and you work from Monday to Friday, you should begin taking Colonix on a Saturday morning." They acted like poo would soon be shooting from every available orifice, like the fountains at the Bellagio. 

I could just picture sitting in a meeting, when suddenly a reverse volcano of poo would shoot out of my ass, lifting me off my seat, with geysers of hot poo streaming from my trouser legs. I would be thrust around the conference room, like the jetpack guy at the Olympics, leaving a sad brown trail across the faces of my co-workers. 

So I started taking it on Monday, just before work.  I've always wanted to do that in a meeting.


More here.
ZUG: Funny People, Funny Stories, Funny Stuff!

----------


## Bung

The people who did it that I spoke to said you shit out something resembling a bicycle inner tube.

They were also shitting through colanders to check out the various things in it and compared them over breakfast.

Apparently you pretty much feel like your dying at the beginning, stink like a bums nut sack, and hallucinate but the end result is definately worth it. 

I wouldn't mind having a go, as I do feel like and look like a whale albeit a hansum one.

----------


## dirtydog

I began taking the "Colonix" herbal colon cleaning program on a Monday morning, praying I wouldn't crap my pants at work. Here's what happened.
"It's impossible to make an herbal fiber blend taste very good and effective at the same time."
- from the Colonix instruction manualYou know you're in for a treat when the directions start with a line like this. Nervously, I scooped a spoonful of powdered herbs into a glass of water, stirring vigorously. The powder congealed into a clumpy mess, which I was barely able to choke down. 



Imagine running your tongue along the musky scrotal sac of a male goat, and then, where you expected to find an anus, you found a kosher pickle wrapped in a slice of old pizza: that's what this stuff tastes like. 



I chased the concoction with a handful of herbal capsules, and plenty of water. The key to herbal cleansing, apparently, is 8-10 glasses of water a day. I quickly learned that the hardest part of the program is drinking all that water. I don't like water: don't like the taste, the smell, or the way it makes you pee. I don't trust it. Anything that clear _must_ be hiding something. 

Fortunately, I found a simple way to drink 8-10 glasses of water:  just make sure the water is contained in beer.


 Water mixed with barley and hops.
 
I'm sorry to report that nothing happened during my first day on the program, besides me getting soul-crushingly drunk. I produced a single poo, which was small, hard, and quite brown, like a Hispanic midget. 
"Although no particular diet is needed for the Colonix Program to work, eating healthy foods is always a good idea." 
- from the Colonix instruction manualScrew that advice. The way I figured it: more crap in one hole meant more crap out the other. Over the next week, I gorged myself on egg rolls at an enormous Chinese buffet. I ate the equivalent of a full-grown pig in barbecue, chased by an entire can of clam chowder. I went Kobayashi on a plate of porkchops smothered in french-fried donuts. 



By day five, I was finally seeing results. My daily deposits became hearty and copious, like chocolate soft-serve. Encouraged by my newfound powers, I continued to eat more and more badly, knowing that I would be promptly cleansed by my high-powered fiber supplements. It was like having raucous parties at your house every night, because your cleaning service will show up the next morning to usher unwanted guests out the back door.



Over the Fourth of July holiday weekend, I have to admit that I went a little nuts. To honor our country, I ate red meat, white meat, and blue meat (I think the blue meat was penguin). I drank vodka by the bottle and wine by the box. I realized I was out of control when I found myself slugging down this can of iced gravy:



The next morning, I stared down in the toilet bowl and uttered that famous phrase: "Hey, I don't _remember_ eating corn." You see, the Colonix was really working! It was cleansing my body of undigested corn that had been sitting in my colon for years! 

I told my wife the exciting news.  She was like, "You had corn three days ago.  You were just too wasted to remember it."

"Oh yeah," I said dejectedly.  "I _do_ remember eating corn."



This was disappointing.  I mean, was the Colonix really doing anything at all?  Sure, I was taking Mexican-sized dumps, but I _had_ just stuffed an entire Taco Bell franchise into my gaping maw.  I really wanted to put my colon cleansing program to the test.

Then I had a brilliant idea: *I would swallow a coin and see how long it took to go through*.

Bummed Out: The Colon Cleansing Prank

----------


## kingwilly

apparently the latest spa's here used coffee infused water to wash your colon with....

----------


## sunsetter

> Apparently you pretty much feel like your dying at the beginning


yeah it did hurt like fark at the start

----------


## taxexile

> Did you know that your poo tube has a few kilos of poo in it and some of it could be up to 10 years old,


complete nonsense.

although the sort of people who fall for this nonsensical quackology probably do have shit for brains.

----------


## blackgang

You can pobly get Bfly to give your colon a good ramming if you are interested in that kind of shit, but damn sure aint for me.
They got some of those Colon detox kits down at the Fachino pharmacy that is the coffee flavored ones, But I don't know how a Thai would use em, how would they know when they had enough sugar in it and would coffee mate be OK up the old bum?

----------


## taxexile

> you shit out something resembling a bicycle inner tube.


i believe its called a prolapsed rectum

----------


## Loy Toy

Fook going to one of those places and having someone stick a fireman's hose up your poop tube.

I reckon sculling one of these 



Then letting the Mrs. have a good go at you the next morning with one of these should do the trick!

----------


## sunsetter

^ nice mate  :rofl:  looks like a fun night in  :Smile: 







> i believe its called a prolapsed rectum


naa dont think it is

Rectal Prolapse

nothing about bycycle inner tubes there

----------


## Loy Toy

> ^ nice mate looks like a fun night in


Not really mate, I have an infected eye, the forum is as boring as fvck with everyone being jailed now and were out of drano!  :Sad:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Did you know that your poo tube has a few kilos of poo in it and some of it could be up to 10 years old,
> 			
> 		
> 
> complete nonsense.
> 
> although the sort of people who fall for this nonsensical quackology probably do have shit for brains.


Amen!

Thank you!

----------


## DaffyDuck

> For those of you that want to stick a hose pipe up their bum and turn the tap on they have colon cleansing spas all over Thailand.


Nicely put.




> Did you know that your poo tube has a few kilos of poo in it and some of it could be up to 10 years old


Absolute bullshit -- though it's amazing how gullible some people can be, buying into this kind of shit (literally).




> Enemas are a very superficial way to clean the last 20 centimeters of the colon; and while this is great for someone with constipation, it does nothing to get rid of that hardened fecal matter in your gut thats making you look and feel like a whale!


Not quite - what's making you look and feel like a whale is the accumulated and excess fat from an unhealthy diet, not some hardened poo in your colon.

Our bodies have developed a great method to evacuate poop from our bodies -- it's called pooping.

Then again, I have a friend whose wife swears by these things -- then again, she's not the brightest either. QED.

----------


## dirtydog

Looks like you lot in Bangkok are alright for the old hose up the bum treatment, this from Samsara Wellness.

Bet your wondering how much it costs to have a hose up your bum for 45 minutes? Just a mere 2,000baht, DIY anyone?

Samsara wellness

»» What is a colonic
     A colonic is the process of using filtered water, different temperatures and pressures through a tube inserted via the rectum to wash the large bowel. Water is allowed to flow in, under gentle pressure and maybe introduced alone or combined with an organic coffee, to cleanse the harmful bacteria, virus, parasites and toxin waste. Ozone (o3) is being used during a colonic, this will help to absorb into the old encrusted waste products that are lining the intestinal walls. The oxidizing action will breakup the old fecal waste. Ozone (o3) oxidizes the toxin waste before re-absorbing into the wall of colon and also controlled the unpleasant odors in the treatment room.                                                                                                            »» Colon irrigation
     Colon is the major part of the large intestine. It consists of the ascending colon, transverse colon, descending colon and the sigmoid colon.

                                                                                                           »» Benefits of Colonics  
     Colon cleansing is safe and effective procedure and there for everyone, Colonics improve circulation by increasing the absorption of water through the large intestine which helps to bath cells, flush toxins and cleanse the kidneys and skin aswell the bowel. The benefits can often be quickly observed in the form of improved bowel function together with clearer complexion, more mental clarity.

----------


## chassamui

^ Drinking water has a similar effect.

----------


## BugginOut

Sheer quackery.

----------


## phuketbound

I know a few people who did these colonic cleansing programs. They lost a tonne of weight from sooo much poo being released. It just cleans you right out, and you can start from scratch so to speak. 

I was looking into going to one such resort on Koh Phangan, Thailand at one point. I may still do it. 

Wellness Thailand wellness and health retreats Thailand

If I go, I'll write about it for all you poo enthusiasts.  :Wink:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I know a few people who did these colonic cleansing programs. They lost a tonne of weight from sooo much poo being released. It just cleans you right out, and you can start from scratch so to speak.


Duh!

So, will any laxative do for you.

I guess there is a sucker born every minute.

----------


## Takeovers

> Originally Posted by phuketbound
> 
> 
> I know a few people who did these colonic cleansing programs. They lost a tonne of weight from sooo much poo being released. It just cleans you right out, and you can start from scratch so to speak.
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> So, will any laxative do for you.
> ...



I have to agree with Daffy. 









I hate it when that happens.


Those treatments belong to the group of snake oil.

That fish cleaning feet though has some benefits with certain skin conditons.

----------


## nidhogg

What a load of crap on this thread!!

Kilo's of hardened poo, years old. ROTFLMAO.

OK, people regularly go for colonoscopes - an investigation of the colon to look for cancer etc. The proceedure is they take a relatively mild laxitive for the day or so before the proceedure, and they are cleaned OUT. Surgeon can insert scope and see all the way to the top of the colon, without, one notes, digging through kilos of hardened poo!!

As as further note, the cells lining the colon are regularly shed - so any idea of caked on poo is nonesense.

As a further, further note (LOL), there have been numerous cases of people going for these proceedures and suffering a perforated colon. Basically they stick the hose through the colon wall and end up pumping the water into the body cavity. People HAVE died from this, or have ended up needing to have large emounts of dead colon being surgically removed.

----------


## blackgang

> I was looking into going to one such resort on Koh Phangan, Thailand at one point. I may still do it.


No Need of that expense, I imagine that for a few baht that Butterfly would do a real female so you can get him to give your colon a real good jousting with his gut lance and you will walk away a new woman.

He Be a Frog ya know.

Now I did look this shit over and what a bunch of shit it is.




> YouTube - Spa Samui: Colonic & Detox Center


I might go for some stuff with this sweety..




> YouTube - Rainbow Arokaya Holistic Longevity Center


But would never let this ass bandit looking som bitch back there no matter if I was wearing cast iron skivies.

----------


## DrAndy

Total nonsense

If you are constipated regularly, it may help you

even better, just use a bumwash set at high pressure and DIY

A lot of people use some of the methods as sexual excitement techniques

----------


## dirtydog

Those bum wash guns in Malaysia are darn dangerous, they could kill a man.

----------


## DrAndy

The one I have in CM is strong too

I have to turn the tap nearly off otherwise I get a free gargle

----------


## Gerbil

Has Scampy got a new job?  :bunny3:

----------


## barbaro

Just curious.  What are the fees (costs) for the colon cleansing spa.  I assume it will cost a bit.  Looks like a 5-stay hotel and such.

----------


## blackgang

Yea, just curious, a friend wants to know, as KW would say.
I know it is a bunch of shit anyway, but the new PC folks will go for anything looks like.

----------


## kingwilly

pm me for details.

----------


## DrAndy

> Just curious. What are the fees (costs) for the colon cleansing spa. I assume it will cost a bit. Looks like a 5-stay hotel and such.


 
I know a girl that will do you for B2000, and you get relief as well

so they say

----------


## dirtydog

*The enema within*
 
                                                            Ian Belcher took some persuading to go on a colonic irrigation holiday, even at a Thai beach resort. It is, he discovered, quite astonishing what gets flushed out in the course of a week's treatment. But did he feel the better for it?

 Ian Belcher The Guardian,                                            Saturday 9 March 2002Article historyWhen photographer Anthony Cullen heard the clank of glass on porcelain, he didn't need to examine the contents of the toilet bowl between his legs. He instinctively knew he had just passed the marble he had swallowed as a five-year-old; the small coloured sphere - "I think it was a bluey" - had lodged in his colon for 22 years. 

His nonchalance was understandable. Having flushed 400 pints of coffee and vinegar solution around his large intestine through 10 enemas, and taken 100 herbal laxatives, he had become hardened to extraordinary sights. He had already excreted yards of long stringy mucus "with a strange yellow glaze", several hard black pellets and numerous pieces of undigested rump steak. Like an iceberg breaking away from a glacier, the marble was simply the latest object to drop off the furred up wall of his colon.

Within 30 minutes it had become a burning topic of conversation among guests at The Spa resort on the Thai island of Koh Samui. Most listened, nodded earnestly and smiled, a flicker of mutual support, before describing their own bowel movements in unnervingly graphic detail. It was just another day at the tropical health farm where conversations that would be deemed unpleasant, if not obscene, in any place outside a gastro-intestinal ward, are mere idle chit-chat among the sun-soaked clientele.

They may have travelled across the world to The Spa's thatched beach huts, encircling its renowned restaurant whose Pod Ka Pow Nam Many Hoy - prawns and chilli, stir-fried in oyster sauce - is a house speciality, but not a morsel of food, nor a single calorie, will pass their lips. Instead they order around 70-odd gallons of coffee and vinegar, lemon or garlic solution - lightly warmed, please waiter - to be squirted up their anus. You are unlikely to find this particular dish on Masterchef.

The roots of their truly alternative activity holiday lie in our modern lifestyle. Some doctors, such as Richard Anderson, inventor of the Clean-Me-Out Programme, claim our high stress existences and over-processed diets - chips, pizzas, burgers - have left us with clogged-up digestive systems. And that, according to advocates of intestinal cleansing, makes us disease time bombs, at increased risk from cancer, heart trouble, infertility, diabetes, premature ageing and, pass the smelling salts this instant, wrinkles.

Their solution is to fast: to put nothing in one end, while simultaneously purifying yourself by propelling significant amounts of liquid up the other. "It's like changing the oil in your car," says Guy Hopkins, the 60-year-old owner of The Spa, whose eyes glint with evangelical zeal when he talks about colonic irrigation. "If you don't do it every so often [your body] isn't going to run that well. We constantly put the wrong fuel in our bodies and, sure, they keep on going, but cleanse yourself and you'll be amazed how much better you'll feel."

A tempting sales pitch, yet when my editor suggested a first-person report, I had grave reservations. As someone whose only concessions to healthy eating had involved switching from butter to olive oil and occasionally cutting the fat off my steak, the fast sounded frankly insane. Then I began hearing about the "lifestyle benefits" of the cleanse, of the 90-degree heat and tropical beaches. Words such as "de-stressing" and "life-changing" were tossed around. 

I weakened, dithered and finally relented. The photographer, Anthony, it was agreed, must also fast.
Our preparation began well before we spotted our first palm tree. The Spa recommended we prepared with a fortnight of abstinence from meat, processed foods (adios my daily staples, pasta and bread), milk, cheese, booze, coffee or soft drinks. Instead, our gastric juices were stimulated by salads, fruit, slightly cooked vegetables, herb teas and water.

It wasn't easy. Both Anthony and myself are what might charitably be termed "stocky", enjoying cooking and, more importantly, eating. Within days, food, or lack of it, had become an obsession. We had long phone discussions about interesting ways to grill aubergine; Anthony bragged about his spicy ratatouille. Life was changing.

As the first toxins were expelled and severe caffeine withdrawal set in, I experienced headaches, aching muscles, a lack of energy, and an increasingly short temper. I also faced a new menace: the liver flush drink. Designed to sluice out your system, it's a vile mix of olive oil, raw garlic, and cayenne pepper blended with orange juice. I've no idea if it worked, but my urine turned clear and I always got standing space on the tube.

We stuck rigidly to the diet until disaster struck: an upgrade on the flight to Bangkok. Our willpower collapsed and over the next "lost" 12 hours we demolished peanuts, smoked salmon and oyster mushrooms, roast goose, cheese, port, champagne, Baileys and chocolates.

We had four more days before the fast, but while I got back on track, the photographer went totally off the detox rails. He consumed beer, Pringles, coffee and, as we waited for the Koh Samui connection at the airport, slipped in two Burger King chicken sandwiches, a huge pile of fried onion rings, a large Coke, followed by a chicken dinner on the plane. He was clearly heading for a remarkable first enema.

By the eve of the cleanse, I'd already lost over 2kg, weighing in at 86kg. Anthony was a little heavier, at 91kg. After demolishing an emotional last supper, we met our fellow fasters. They appeared a cosmopolitan crowd, confounding fears of being stranded among the sandals and lentil brigade.

There was Derek James, an engineer from Leeds, and Margaret Barrett, a sales rep from Cambridge, both in their mid-20s and aiming to clean up their acts after "caning it" while working in clubs in Tokyo. Nicky McCulloch, a 27-year-old Australian teacher, hoped to sort out a range of allergies, including wheat and alcohol. She was travelling with Mez Hay, a worm farmer with a shock of blond hair and strident ocker accent. Passionate about Italian food, along with steak, chops and sausages from her parents' farm, Mez admitted she was keeping her friend company and hadn't put in a single second's preparation. "I didn't know about it," she snapped. "Who the hell are you, the bloody fast police?"

Others also had tangible goals, including tackling stomach complaints, severe constipation and mystery lumps. Most were keen to stress - a cynic might say too keen - that losing weight was not the goal. "It's a bit extreme to travel half way round the world just for a diet," argued Mez. "You'd be a bit superficial. Mind you, I wouldn't mind shedding a few pounds."

That didn't promise to be a problem. After checking our pH levels - too low and the fast isn't advisable - we immediately learned that while we wouldn't be eating, a great deal would still pass our lips. The relaxed, stress-free week on the beach would involve a Stalinist adherence to a pill-popping timetable. Each day started with a charming 7am detox cocktail of psyllium husk and bentonite clay. It had the texture of liquid cotton wool, but would be crucial for pushing toxins and garbage through my system.

Ninety minutes later, we had to swallow eight tablets. They looked like rabbit droppings, tasted like rabbit droppings but were, in fact, a mix of chompers (herbal laxatives and cleansers to attack the accumulated gunge in our colons) and herbal nutrients to help compensate for those missed during starvation. We had to repeat these two doses every three hours, every day, with a final handful of pills at 8.30 each night. There was just one more lesson, the small matter of the self-administered enema. Our teacher was the sickeningly lean, tanned resident alternative health expert, Chris Gaya, who appeared to have stepped straight out of a Californian aerobic video. He made the colonic irrigation equipment - bucket, piece of wood, plastic tube, bulldog clip and nozzle - sound like straightforward DIY, although it's unlikely to feature on Blue Peter in the near future. 

All we had to do, he informed us, was to lie on the wooden board between a stool (stop giggling at the back) and the toilet basin. There's a hole at one end of the board over the loo; above it a nozzle connects to a tube, which in turn leads to a five-gallon bucket of liquid hanging from the ceiling. We would liberally coat the nozzle, which was the width of a Biro ink tube, with KY jelly, lie back, think of profiteroles with chocolate sauce, and slide on. 

Controlling the flow of liquid with a bulldog clip, we were to let it flow until we felt full, before massaging it round the colon (roughly following three sides of a square around the lower belly) and releasing. Fluid would, apparently, be flowing in and out of our backside at the same time. "We'll be on the board for around 40 minutes," cooed Chris. "So let's make ourselves as relaxed as possible. Put on some soft music, light a candle, create a romantic atmosphere." 

We clearly took different approaches to seduction. But mastering the enema, once I'd got over muscle-clenching nervousness, really wasn't difficult. I somehow ended up with my right foot half way up the wall, but five gallons went in and out without major trauma. By that night I'd shed another kilo, and although light-headed after 24 hours without food, felt strangely satisfied with the mix of supplements and detox drinks. 

Next morning, my first enema of the day down the pan, I sat in the restaurant staring longingly at the menu, and found inspiration in the shape of two women nibbling their post-fast fruit. They exuded some of the rudest health I'd ever seen. 

Carol Beauclerk, a "global nomad" with a mop of curly black hair, was a vegetarian, practised yoga, meditated and warmed up for her fast with a 17-day hike in Nepal. At 54, she had the energy and enthusiasm of someone half her age. "This place is really jumping," she enthused. "I'm now hoping to do a week-long fast each year." 

Two tables away, scribbling in a diary, was Claire Lyons, a 32-year-old British journalist who had recently completed 21 days without eating. Having not gone near a set of scales, she had no idea how much weight she'd lost, but told me, "I feel great. Once I got past day 10, over the hump, it was surprisingly easy." Claire oozed serenity, but three weeks without food is unlikely to leave anyone hyperactive. 

By mid-afternoon, their shining example was all but forgotten. I was feeling awful. Tired, lethargic, simply lousy. Having not eaten for 36 hours my body was apparently going into detox mode. Margaret, who had felt nauseous since waking, had actually thrown up, and was questioning her motivation. Nicky, meanwhile, had produced "something about nine inches long, it was very dark, very scary". 

 Things were no better for Mez. Already ravenous, she was spending an inordinate amount of time sniffing around plates of steaming Thai curry in the restaurant. She had also failed to grasp the basics of colonic irrigation.

 Instead of letting the liquid flow out, she had taken a massive amount in - until she was about to burst - before struggling to sit on the toilet and release it. "I had a huge stomach," she gasped. "I was thinking, this must be wrong. If anyone can take the whole bucket in one go, they're sensational." I made a mental note to watch out for spectacular explosions from chalet six. 

It wasn't all bad news, however. I discovered we were allowed the luxury of a daily bowl of vegetable broth. It made me pathetically happy, savouring every drop as if it were a Gordon Ramsay creation. Filling perhaps, but it did little to halt the weight loss, and by the end of day two, a further two kilos had vanished. 

By next morning, tiredness had been added to my hunger. I seemed to have been up half the night on the loo, the result of drinking a copious amount of fluid. My bodily functions had also taken a turn for the truly bizarre. I experienced flu-like symptoms as I started to expel 36 years' worth of toxins with headaches and aching muscles; my nose ran constantly, my eyes were sore and weepy, my ears waxy. I felt like something out of The Omen. I had also plucked up the nerve to put a colander down the toilet. Close examination showed I had passed several feet of long brown string that shimmered as if subtly illuminated by a photographer's light. 

And I wasn't alone. Margaret had picked through her colander with chopsticks to reveal yellow fatty chunks, Mez had filled hers to the brim with brown stringy "chicken skin" mucus ("We're talking litres"), as had Derek, whose output included a strip about eight inches long, while Anthony described his as "patchy, like rabbit droppings". Similar surreal conversations with virtual strangers became the norm, achieving levels of intimacy beyond the range of couples who have been together for years. Perhaps avoiding frank discussion of bowel movements is one secret of a long-lasting relationship. 

That night, as I escaped the dense tropical warmth, and flicked through books on diet and nutrition in The Spa's library, I discovered a remarkable document: The Healthview Newsletter. Inside, octogenarian bowel specialist, V E Irons, attempted the Herculean task of selling colonic irrigation on its erotic potential. I would lose my frigidity, he promised, my sex life would go stratospheric. 

"How could anyone fully enjoy sex when he has up to 15 years of encrusted fecal matter and mucus in his colon?" asked Irons. "HE CAN'T - and HE WON'T. If you want to remain sexually potent for your entire life, start cleaning your colon today. I'm 87, and I still enjoy sex. And if I can at my age, I know you can at your age... so get on with it!" It was of little consolation to Mez, whose hunger had now assumed epic proportions. She was considering eating her apricot moisturiser, she told me. 

That night produced the most vivid dreams of my life, a typical symptom of detox, with blockages disappearing from the mind as well as the body: I'd attacked Vietcong gun positions in a hot air balloon, I'd played golf with exploding balls, I'd been savaged by a grizzly bear. Other guests' dreams were more grounded in reality: Anthony and Mez had raided their parents' fridges, with the worm farmer devouring steak, potatoes and cheese sauce. 

And some simply begged for the psychiatrist's couch. Nicky, who in reality sees her divorced father only sporadically, dreamed he had turned into her boyfriend. Freud would have enjoyed that. Indeed, in private conversations with guests, well away from my notebook, many fasters admitted to having recently split up, or having travelled to Koh Samui to get a long-distance perspective on relationships. I had unwittingly stumbled on Relate-On-Sea. 

There was further physical fall-out, too. Day four was supposedly the worst of the week, with toxins expelled through the skin and lungs, as well as the kidney and colon. I didn't disappoint. My nose, ears and eyes deteriorated, my sinuses throbbed, I was yet more sluggish. It felt like a beer, wine and whisky hangover.

 Increasingly strange things appeared in our colanders. Derek was shocked to find rubbery nuggets, Mez had found black oval shapes "up to five inches long", my offering had an almost luminous green tint. 

As if to celebrate crossing the halfway point of the week, many of us switched enema solutions. Abandoning coffee and vinegar, I flamboyantly opted for garlic, claimed to get rid of parasites. It seemed as natural as ordering gin and tonic instead of margarita, but when I casually told my girlfriend in a telephone call to London, there was a long silence. "Are you aware how tenuous your grip is on reality?" she asked. "Are you with a cult?" 
I clearly needed to get out more. Many people hadn't left The Spa for days, it was developing its own micro-culture. But when I summoned up the energy to sip mineral water in a bar in nearby Lamai town, I felt instant paranoia. The lights, the noise, the crowds, the smell of food. It was a world in which I didn't belong. 

I returned to the womb to find new guests. John Twigg, a burly 37-year-old Kiwi, had prepared by drinking more wine. "It's made of grapes," he argued. "Grapes are vegetables, so what's the problem?" He was joined by the Lycra-clad Mimi and Dave Hatherley from Fairbanks, Alaska, who had an unnerving habit of finishing each other's sentences. Forty-two-year-old Mimi ran, biked and did step classes five times a week; Dave, 43, ran, skied, hiked, climbed and mountain biked. They were both "into vitamins and nutrition" and while fasting were also exercising hard because "the results will be better". After talking to them, I felt strangely giddy. 

My mood and physical condition, however, were about to go through a dramatic change. By lunch - sorry, by the second dose of herbal laxatives - on day five, my nose, eyes and ears had cleared, and I had more energy. Remarkably, without nibbling a single shred of food for 120 hours, the irrigation still washed out huge amounts of gunk. I passed six-inch strips of gristle and what appeared to be large chunks of fillet steak. I don't know how I ever afforded them, let alone swallowed them. 

At least I could contribute to the increasingly competitive enema discussions. Someone had always passed something harder, brighter, more bizarre. Margaret's chopsticks had unearthed some gristle, about a foot long, and hard, black pellets. She was so impressed she took a photograph. A few chalets away, Mez had passed "rubbery brown, fat worms" with a strange purple glaze, which she insisted on showing to me in her bathroom. But the clear winner was Anthony's 22-year-old marble. Perhaps the most bizarre thing, which I didn't appreciate until days later, is that it all seemed perfectly normal at the time. 

When I next bumped into Alaska Dave, he was jogging rapidly between the restaurant and his chalet. As panpipe music played in the background and he told me about today's three-mile hike, I noticed he wore a strange electrical device. It was a zapper that emitted an electrical current to kill parasites, and carried the printed warning: "For research only. Not approved for use on humans." Even for The Spa, that clearly wasn't normal. 

The improvement continued into day six. A nearly detoxified brain and bloodstream meant I awoke clear-headed, and full of energy. The enemas now produced less, but it was darker and harder as the fast broke away the older, more ingrained plaque. 

It was the same story the next day. Our bodies seemed to reflect a mood of demob happiness. I had rarely felt so healthy, so energised, in my adult life. That didn't, however, mean the end of the bizarre revelations. John passed "something from an alien movie" into his colander - and then videoed it for his office colleagues. He was joined by an outsized oil worker, Pipeline Pete, embarking on his 10th fast. "The first time I came," he boasted, "they needed to dig three cesspits." 

 And there were more. Early that evening, I found Mez huddled over a well-thumbed tome in the library. "Jesus, have you read some of these?" she groaned, handing me a book of ex-guests' awed testaments. "I'd have bet £1,000 my bowels were clean," wrote Chris Markvert, 67, "seldom have I been so surprised." "Great pooing," said Roy from San Francisco, "the best month of my young life." And RTM contributed seven pages of increasingly manic scrawl, which included interesting facts about the Vikings. 

It also contained graphic photographs of people's enemas, footnotes in The Spa's history to go alongside stories of legendary guests, such as the alcoholic whose detox included hiding whisky bottles and wandering naked into neighbouring resorts; and "Kathmandu Joan", who fasted for 140 days over two and a half years, passing over 70 green and black "buttons" and clearing up an abdominal disorder. 

We couldn't compete with that, but by the morning of day eight, the fast was being credited with impressive results. It had, people claimed, got rid of allergies; removed worrying lumps that had necessitated appointments with gynaecologists; eased severe period pains and sinus problems; helped people lose kilograms while improving their skin and strengthening their nails. I'd lost well over 6kg, had an indecent amount of energy and, as people kept observing, had developed unnaturally bright eyes. I wasn't aware they were cloudy before, but felt I had earned some flattery after 14 enemas and no food for roughly 170 hours, 35 minutes and four seconds. The cost of the seven-day programme, by the way, is £184, and accommodation in a chalet for the week adds another £60 or so. 

The first post-fast meal of papaya made my toes curl with pleasure, but, as George Bernard Shaw observed, "Any fool can fast, but it takes a wise man to break a fast properly." Raw fruit and vegetables should be the order of the next three days, but within hours Anthony had consumed two Snickers bars and a fish supper. It appeared to have no ill effects. They came 24 hours later. After demolishing piles of local prawns, we unwisely sipped a shot of Mekong whisky. Toxins tasted good, very good indeed. So good in fact, that by midnight, we had drunk a bottle each. The next morning, on the beach, my glasses were smashed, toxins pulsing around my bloodstream, the hangover indescribable. 

But the week was not wasted. As a nutritional Philistine, I was inspired to read more, to learn some basic lessons. It's hardly double-blind scientific research, but I defy anyone to examine a post-irrigation colander with its chunks of apparently undigested family roast and not make some small changes to their diet. I love meat; the smell, the taste, the texture, but now it only makes a rare appearance on my plate. 

Frankly, even that's too much for the gurus of cleansing, who believe a truly health diet revolves around fruit, vegetables, nuts and pulses - the more that's raw or steamed the better. Along with fish, they've become the staples of my diet. If I occasionally lapse - and nothing will make me give up Christmas turkey or goose - a flashback to The Spa reins me in. 

While I'll take caffeine, alcohol and chocolate to the grave, I've also cut back on most dairy and wheat products. It might make me the dining companion from hell, but I do, at least, have the stories. People are constantly appalled yet fascinated by the idea of cleansing, and for some masochistic reason, demand the grim details between starter and main course. As they wait for their medium rare fillet or pork Dijonnaise, they crane forward to hear more about the decaying contents of people's colons. 

As for Anthony, he never considered giving up meat. Or cream sauces. Certainly not Snickers. Life, as he sees it, is too short. And who am I to argue? But remember, this is the man who has lost his marble.
*·* The Spa, The Spa Resorts . Thailand, tel: 00 66 77 230 855.

----------


## jizzybloke

Interesting and well written article but doesn't make me want to rush out and cleanse myself!

----------


## kingwilly

did u read all that??

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I did, I read all of it...  Interesting and well written article and does make me want to rush out and cleanse myself - but I have to ask, do you then feel good fro the rest of your life or just until you next have a beer and a fag?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Also, how would that lifestyle fit in with gaining weight and muscle at the gym because dairy products, stodge, pasta and meat, you know, protein and carbohydrates and shit, is essential body fuel for anybody going to the gym - which is also a healthy thing to do.

----------


## kingwilly

> do you then feel good fro the rest of your life or just until you next have a beer and a fag?


its not sex scumpy.

----------


## dirtydog

Scampy and jizzy I shall take some pictures of some of my hose pipes today, I have many sizes.

----------


## jizzybloke

> did u read all that??


Only took a few minutes monkey arse!






> but I have to ask, do you then feel good fro the rest of your life or just until you next have a beer and a fag?


From that article it sounds like it should be done every year?






> Scampy and jizzy I shall take some pictures of some of my hose pipes today, I have many sizes.


Just use the biggest one you have and ram it up hard, you'll be fine and may even enjoy it :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

*Gastrointestinal Quackery:
Colonics, Laxatives, and More*

*Stephen Barrett, M.D.*

The importance of "regularity" to overall health has been greatly overestimated for thousands of years. Ancient Egyptians associated feces with decay and used enemas and laxatives liberally. In more recent times, this concern has been embodied in the concept of "autointoxication" and has been promoted by warnings against "irregularity." [1]
The theory of "autointoxication" states that stagnation of the large intestine (colon) causes toxins to form that are absorbed and poison the body. Some proponents depict the large intestine as a "sewage system" that becomes a "cesspool" if neglected. Other proponents state that constipation causes hardened feces to accumulate for months (or even years) on the walls of the large intestine and block it from absorbing or eliminating properly. This, they say, causes food to remain undigested and wastes from the blood to be reabsorbed by the body [2].
Around the turn of the twentieth century many physicians accepted the concept of autointoxication, but it was abandoned after scientific observations proved it wrong. In 1919 and 1922, it was clearly demonstrated that symptoms of headache, fatigue, and loss of appetite that accompanied fecal impaction were caused by mechanical distension of the colon rather than by production or absorption of toxins [3,4]. Moreover, direct observation of the colon during surgical procedures or autopsies found no evidence that hardened feces accumulate on the intestinal walls.
Today we know that most of the digestive process takes place in the small intestine, from which nutrients are absorbed into the body. The remaining mixture of food and undigested particles then enters the large intestine, which can be compared to a 40-inch-long hollow tube. Its principal functions are to transport food wastes from the small intestine to the rectum for elimination and to absorb minerals and water. Careful observations have shown that the bowel habits of healthy individuals can vary greatly. Although most people have a movement daily, some have several movements each day, while others can go several days or even longer with no adverse effects.
The popular diet book _Fit for Life_ (1986) is based on the notion that when certain foods are eaten together, they "rot," poison the system, and make the person fat. To avoid this, the authors recommend that fats, carbohydrates and protein foods be eaten at separate meals, emphasizing fruits and vegetables because foods high in water content can "wash the toxic waste from the inside of the body" instead of "clogging" the body. These ideas are utter nonsense [5].
Some chiropractors, naturopaths, and assorted food faddists claim that "death begins in the colon" and that "90 percent of all diseases are caused by improperly working bowels." The practices they recommend include fasting, periodic "cleansing" of the intestines, and colonic irrigation. 
Fasting is said to "rejuvenate" the digestive organs, increase elimination of "toxins, and "purify" the body."Cleansing" can be accomplished with a variety of "natural" laxative products.Colonic irrigation is performed by passing a rubber tube through the rectum. Some proponents have advocated that the tube be inserted as much as 30 inches. Warm wateroften 20 gallons or moreis pumped in and out through the tube, a few pints at a time, to wash out the contents of the large intestine. (An ordinary enema uses about a quart of fluid.) Some practitioners add herbs, coffee, enzymes, wheat or grass extract, or other substances to the enema solution.The Total Health Connection and Canadian Natural Health and Healing Center Web sites provide more details of proponents' claims. The latter states that "there is only one cause of diseasetoxemia" and offers "the most comprehensive in-depth colon therapy on the continent." The course costs $985 for 5 days of in-clinic training or $295 by correspondence.
Some "alternative" practitioners make bogus diagnoses of "parasites," for which they recommend "intestinal cleansers," plant enzymes, homeopathic remedies. Health-food stores sell products of this type with claims that they can "rejuvenate" the body and kill the alleged invaders.
The danger of these practices depends upon how much they are used and whether they are substituted for necessary medical care. Whereas a 1-day fast is likely to be harmless (though useless), prolonged fasting can be fatal. "Cleansing" with products composed of herbs and dietary fiber is unlikely to be physically harmful, but the products involved can be expensive. Some people have reported expelling large amounts of what they claim to be feces that have accumulated on he intestinal wall. However, experts believe these are simply "casts" formed by the fiber contained in the "cleansing" products.
Although laxative ads warn against "irregularity," constipation should be defined not by the frequency of movements but by the hardness of the stool. Ordinary constipation usually can be remedied by increasing the fiber content of the diet, drinking adequate amounts of water, and engaging in regular exercise. If the bowel is basically normal, dietary fiber increases the bulk of the stool, softens it, and speeds transit time. Defecating soon after the urge is felt also can be helpful because if urges are ignored, the rectum may eventually stop signaling when defecation is needed. Stimulant laxatives (such as cascara or castor oil) can damage the nerve cells in the colon wall, decreasing the force of contractions and increasing the tendency toward constipation. Thus, people who take strong laxatives whenever they "miss a movement" may wind up unable to move their bowels without them. Frequent enemas can also lead to dependence [6]. A doctor should be consulted if constipation persists or represents a significant change in bowel pattern.
Colonic irrigation, which also can be expensive, has considerable potential for harm. The process can be very uncomfortable, since the presence of the tube can induce severe cramps and pain. If the equipment is not adequately sterilized between treatments, disease germs from one person's large intestine can be transmitted to others. Several outbreaks of serious infections have been reported, including one in which contaminated equipment caused amebiasis in 36 people, 6 of whom died following bowel perforation [7-9]. Cases of heart failure (from excessive fluid absorption into the bloodstream) and electrolyte imbalance have also been reported [10]. Direct rectal perforation has also been reported [11]. Yet no license or training is required to operate a colonic-irrigation device. In 1985, a California judge ruled that colonic irrigation is an invasive medical procedure that may not be performed by chiropractors and the California Health Department's Infectious Disease Branch stated: "The practice of colonic irrigation by chiropractors, physical therapists, or physicians should cease. Colonic irrigation can do no good, only harm." The National Council Against Health Fraud agrees [12].
*Legal Action* 

The FDA classifies colonic irrigation systems as Class III devices that cannot be legally marketed except for medically indicated colon cleansing (such as before a radiologic endoscopic examination). No system has been approved for "routine" colon cleansing to promote the general well being of a patient. Since 1997, the agency has issued at least seven warning letters related to colon therapy:
In 1997, Colon Therapeutics, of Groves, Texas, and its owner Jimmy John Girouard were warned about safety and quality control violations of the Jimmy John colon hydrotherapy unit and related devices [13].In 1997, Tiller Mind & Body, of San Antonio, Texas and its owner Jeri C. Tiller, were ordered to stop claiming that their Libbe colonic irrigation device was effective against acne, allergies, asthma and low-grade chronic infections and improved liver function and capillary and lymphatic circulation [14].In 1997, Colon Hygiene Services, of Austin, Texas and its owner Rocky Bruno was notified that their colonic irrigation system could not be legally marketed without FDA approval [15].In 1999, Dotolo Research Corporation, of Pinellas Park, Florida, and its chief executive officer Raymond Dotolo were warned about quality control violations and lack of FDA approval for marketing its Toxygen BSC-UV colonic irrigation system [16].In 2001, Clearwater Colon Hydrotherapy, of Ocala, Florida, and its vice president Stuart K. Baker were warned about quality control violations and lack of FDA approval for marketing their colonic irrigators [17].In 2003. the International Colon Hydrotherapy Association, of San Antonio, Texas and its executive director Augustine R. Hoenninger, III, PhD, ND, were notified that it lacked FDA approval to sponsor "research" that had been proposed or actually begun on the devices of five companies [18].In 2003, Girourd and Colon Therapeutics were notified that his devices require professional supervision and cannot be legally marketed directly to consumers. The letter noted that he had obtained marketing clearance only for use in medically indicated colon cleansing, such as before radiologic or sigmoidoscopic examinations [19].In 2003, the Wood Hygienic Institute of Kissimmee, Florida, and its owner Helen Wood were warned about quality control violations and the use of unapproved therapeutic claims in marketing their devices [20].Girouard, Colon Therapeutics, Tiller Mind & Body, operators of the Years to Your Life Health Centers, companies that manufactured several components of Girouard's colonic irrigation systems, and organizations that trained operators of the devices are being sued in connection with the death of a 72-year-old woman who perforated her large intestine while administering colonic irrigation. The suit alleges that the woman was unsupervised when she administered the "colonic," perforated her colon early in the procedure, required surgery the same day, and remained seriously ill for several months before she died from liver failure. The complaint also alleges that Years to Your Life Health Center falsely advertised colonic irrigations as "painless" procedures which provided health benefits including an improved immune system and increased energy, as well as relief from indigestion, diarrhea, constipation, weight loss, body odor, candida, acne, mucus colitis, gas, food cravings, fatigue, obesity, diverticulosis, bad breath, parasitic infections, and premenstrual syndrome [21]. In response to the woman's death and reports of serious injuries to four other patients, the Texas Attorney General filed lawsuits against:
Girouard and Colon TherapeuticsAbundant Health and Wellness Institute, and its owner, Cordelia BeallGentle Colonics Inc. and its owner, Denson IngramEternal Health Inc., doing business as Years to Your Life and Cynthia PitreJennifer Jackson, doing business as Body Cleanse SpaTiller Mind Body Inc., doing business as Mind Body Naturopathic Institute and Jerri TillerInternational Association for Colon Hydrotherapy, Class 3 Study Group and Augustine R. Hoenninger IIILinda Gonzalez, doing business as El Paso Health Center.Soledad Herrera, doing business as Body Matters of El PasoLisa Ramoin, doing business as Alternative Health (Houston)Janice Jackson, doing as InsideOut and Within (Houston)The suits charged all of the defendants with engaging in the promotion, sale or unauthorized use of prescription devices for colonic hydrotherapy treatments without physician involvement. In 2004 and 2005, the cases involving Girouard, Ingram, Beall, the Jacksons, Herrera, Ramoin, and their companies were settled with consent agreements under which they would pay a total of $178,000 in civil penalties, fees, and costs to the state [22-24].
*For Additional Information*

How Clean Should Your Colon Be?*References.*

Chen TS, Chen PS. Intestinal autointoxication: A gastrointestinal leitmotive. Journal Clinical Gastroenterology 11:343-441, 1989.Ernst E. Colonic irrigation and the theory of autointoxication: A triumph of ignorance over science. Journal of Clinical Gastroenterology 24:196-198, 1997.Alvarez WC. Origin of the so-called auto-intoxication symptoms. JAMA 72:8-13, 1919.Donaldson AN. Relation of constipation to intestinal intoxication. JAMA 78:884-888, 1922.Kenney JJ. Fit For Life: Some notes on the book and Its roots. Nutrition Forum, March 1986.Use of enemas is limited. FDA Consumer 18(6):33, 1984.Amebiasis associated with colonic irrigation - Colorado. Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report 30:101-102, 1981.Istre GR and others. An outbreak of amebiasis spread by colonic irrigation at a chiropractic clinic. New England Journal of Medicine 307:339-342, 1982.Benjamin R and others. The case against colonic irrigation. California Morbidity, Sept 27, 1985.Eisele JW, Reay DT. Deaths related to coffee enemas. JAMA 244:1608-1609, 1980.Handley DV and others. Rectal perforation from colonic irrigation administered by alternative practitioners. Medical Journal of Australia 181:575-576, 2004.Jarvis WT. Colonic Irrigation. National Council Against Health Fraud, 1995.Baca JR. Warning letter to Colon Therapeutics, April 27, 1997.Baca, JR. Warning letter to Tiller Mind & Body, June 2, 1997.Baca JR. Warning letter to Colon Hygiene Services, June 20, 1997.Tolen DD. Warning letter to Dotolo Research Corporation, July 21, 1999.Singleton E. Warning letter to Clearwater Colon Hydrotherapy, Sept 13, 2001.Marcarelli MM. Warning letter to International Colon Hydrotherapy Association, March 21, 2003.Chappel MA. Warning letter to Colon Therapeutics, Oct 23, 2003.Ormond E. Warning letter to Wood Hygienic Institute, Oct 23, 2003.Barrett S. Colonic promoters facing legal actions. Quackwatch, Nov 11, 2003.Attorney General Abbott sues ' colonic hydrotherapy ' providers for abuse of medical devices; one death reported: Suits allege unsafe use of devices without physician oversight is a public health issue. Texas Attorney General news release, Dec 1, 2003.Barrett S. Texas Attorney General reaches settlement with three colonic hydrotherapy providers. Casewatch, July 16, 2004.Attorney General Abbott wins court judgment with six colon hydrotherapy providers. News release, March 1, 2005.

----------


## nidhogg

Interesting.  How do we fit the long article posted of the experiences at a spa, compared to the combined medical opinion in the post above.  

Every year thousands, if not millions of colons are examined, both by visual observation (colonoscope etc) and during autopsy.  You think all those examinations would have turned up some evidence of "years of fecal accumulation".

Could it be, could it possibly be that the experiences in the post are not well, one hesitates to use the word, but, real??

Wow.  Stating of mistruths for the purpose of selling a product.  Surely there must be a word for that?  LOL.

----------


## kingwilly

DD asked me to post this 




> How can something that feels so good, _not_ be healthy for you!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> That got banned in Florida, the fish cleaning your feet, they are still allowed to cleanse their colons though, not with fish obviously.


They use fish in Japan though.

Eel Soup - WARNING!

----------


## PlanK

^

That should be in the Fish thread, maybe.  It does have some excrement element to it.

Marmite, you're a sick fokker

----------


## Marmite the Dog

A friend of mine went to Samui or Phangnan for a detox course a few years ago. He said it made him feel 'energised', just like the bloke in the article on page 2.

I had irrigation at a hospital in Bangkok, but apart from having loads of shits afterwards, it didn't seem to make much difference.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^^^ Great video Marmers, I'd put eels up my bum if it meant I could spend even one hour with those two chicks, especially the one with her arse in the air - beautiful!  I'd love to put my penis in her mouth.

----------


## kingwilly

> those two chicks, especially the one with her arse in the air - beautiful! I'd love to put my penis in her mouth.


a dime a dozen.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Where?

In Japan?

----------


## sunsetter

> ^^^ Great video Marmers, I'd put eels up my bum if it meant I could spend even one hour with those two chicks, especially the one with her arse in the air - beautiful! I'd love to put my penis in her mouth.


 
it wont work!!! ffs!!  eels !! arses in the air!!!

----------


## Airportwo

Colon Cleanse with Oxy-Powder  Supposed to do the same thing as a colonic :-

----------


## barbaro

> pm me for details.


 :Puke: 

Pics?

----------


## Rattanaburi

They have a pool filled with fish that clean your feet at the Paragon Aquarium. It's 500baht to get a cleaning. You'll sit with a few other people. 





The liver flush Get rid of those gallstones. Yuck!
Liver cleanse gallbladder cleanse gallstones flush recipe




^ It's a freakin Alien!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Colon Cleanse with Oxy-Powder Supposed to do the same thing as a colonic :-


i do that each morning,.

----------


## DrAndy

scat freaks

----------


## barbaro

^ I wanna pics of the poo poo around the ring.  People that do this often put the snake ring around the toilet bowl and take a photo.

 :Yumyum:   :Yumyum:

----------


## dirtydog

*Main Types of Colon Cleansers*
The human body is a complex system. Different body parts have specified duties to perform on the system. The main delegation of the colon system is to store solid waste to be flushed out the body. The toxic waste is then disposed off the body. If this role is performed correctly, then a person's health is guaranteed. Not until very recently, people never paid attention to washing out the colon systems. With this awareness, manufacturers of colon cleansing agents have not been left out. They have mass-produced the products that it has become difficult to determine the right one. Determining the appropriate colon cleanser depends on your personal inclinations.

They are different types and wide varieties of colon cleansers in the market. The best habit when buying these products is to buy the ones which are taken orally. They are others that are inserted in the rectum and are normally not the beginner's recipe. There are two types of colon cleansers categories:

- Oxygen-based products
- Fiber based products

Oxygen-based Cleansers

An example of these products is the OxyPowder. The products work by oxidation, a process where oxygen is released to cleanse the colon system.

----------


## TSR2

I read somewhere that many Doctors dislike the idea of Colonic Cleansing because it destroys essential Microbes that live in your shit pipe

----------


## Thai Pom

Beer Singh works for me!!

----------


## Thetyim

^
Strange that you should say that because Old Peculier always did the trick for me
Wonderful stuff

----------


## Thai Pom

^  Old Peck works just as well, I refuse to be homesick!!

----------


## Happyman

Anything with chillies that is hotter than a mild green curry gets my retrorocket firing BIG TIME ! :smiley laughing:

----------


## dirtydog

Another colon cleansing product for those that want clean colons  :Smile:

----------


## anselpixel

Really, I don't get this at all.  I've had a colonoscopy done at a hospital which gives you a nice little album of pictures taken inside the colon, and one thing is for sure.  There was no caked fecal matter or colonies of round worms anywhere in sight.  Granted, it may not be so clean all the time, but the only pre-test cleansing consisted of drinking vast quantities of pedialyte.  My two polyps showed up well in all that clear pink tissue.

----------


## dirtydog

Here's a nice video of a colonoscopy with a moving worm.

----------


## nedwalk

woohoo, got worms, he can go fishin now!, i liked the part where he lasooed it

----------

